# Bushido Survival 2nd Round '06



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*BUSHIDO SURVIVAL 2ND ROUND '06
Will be aired on Fox Sport Network(FSN) August 27, 2006 at 7:00pm.

Welter Weight Tournament Fight Card:
DAN HENDERSON (USA) vs. KAZUO MISAKI (JAPAN)
RYO CHONAN (JAPAN) vs. PAULO FILHO (BRAZIL)
GEGARD MOUSASI (FRANCE)vs. AKIHIRO GOUNO (JAPAN)
DENIS KANG (USA)vs. AMAR SULOEV (ARMENIA)

Single Bouts:
TATSUYA KAWAJIRI (JAPAN) vs. CHRIS BRENNAN (USA)
NOBUHIRO OBIYA (JAPAN) vs. GILBERT MELENDEZ (USA)
SHINYA AOKI (JAPAN) vs. JASON BLACK(USA)
HATSU HIOKI (JAPAN) vs. JEFF CURRAN (USA)
ERIC "BUTTERBEAN" ESCH (USA) vs. IKUHISA MINOWA
TAKANORI GOMI vs. DAVID BARON
More bouts will be announced.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hendo Is A Beast..i Wanna See Him And Fihlo Battle


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dan Henderson won't win! Paulo Filho is going to **** him! And if Filho doesn't win it will be my Canadian brother Denis Kang. Paulo Filho can beat Dan Henderson, Denis Kang can beat Dan Henderson, and Amar Suloev can beat Dan Henderson thats why Dan Henderson is refusing to fight the three of them because they would beat him in.

And Gilbert Melendez is finally taking over the lightweight PRIDE division. Undefeated featherweight, best featherweight in the world. I can't wait till he fights Takanori or Tatsuya. Gilbert and Norifumi are definitely the best feather/lightweights in the world no doubt.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think both Filho and Henderson will win their fights and hopefully when the pairings are up for the 3rd round, that these two are gonna fight because I believe they are the 2 best and should be paired up in the final round. That would be a very good fight. Takanori is gonna win his fight and I hope Minowa breaks Butterbeans ankle.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I hope Minowa breaks Butterbeans ankle.*


Well he won't because Butterbean is too huge and fat. Plus Minowa isn't that good hes like 31-20 something mediocre like that. Eric Esch "Butterbean" is 5-1 and has beaten some good fighters. Plus he is a good boxer/striker due to his experience. But he has no speed therefore Minowa will win but not break his ankle lol.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope Butterbean smashes a hole in Minowa's head.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I hope Butterbean smashes a hole in Minowa's head.


Same. Minowa just fights a bunch of huge freaks. I hope Butterbean smashes a hole in his stupid head.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Bushido Survival is this weekend, everyone tune in.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Bushido Survival is this weekend, everyone tune in.*


so if I understand this.. it is free on FSN???? and not a PPV???


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yes. It is on FSN and to my understanding it is free. I think the fights happen an the 26 but will air here in the US for free on the 27th. There are a lot of fights so they can edit out all the crap we don't want to see.*


----------



## Novak (Aug 21, 2006)

So your saying you guys get it for free, I was searching threw the guide on the Tube and it says it's on PPV.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*If you have FSN, whether on cable or satellite, you can watch Bushido survival at 7pm nationwide, according to the Official Pride FC website.*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is the official order of the bouts for Bushido Survival: Round 2!

Takanori Gomi (Japan) vs. David Baron (USA)
Dan Henderson (USA) vs. Kazuo Misaki (Japan)
Akihiro Gono (Japan) vs. Gegard Mousasi (Armenia)
Ryo Chonan (Japan) vs. Paulo Filho (Brazil)
Denis Kang (Korea/Canada) vs. Amar Suloev (Russia)
Ikuhisa "The Punk" Minowa (Japan) vs. Eric "Butterbean" Esch (USA)
Hayato Sakurai (Japan) vs. Luciano Azevedo (Brazil)
Mitsuhiro Ishida (Japan) vs. Cristiano Marcello (Brazil)
Tatsuya Kawajiri (Japan) vs. Chris Brennan (USA)
Nobuhiro Obiya (Japan) vs. Gilbert Melendez (USA)
Shinya Aoki (Japan) vs. Jason Black (USA)
Hatsu Hioki (Japan) vs. Jeff Curran (USA)
Abe Hiroyuki (Japan) vs. Matsushita Naoki (Japan)
Seichi Ikemoto (Japan) vs. Daisuke Nakamura (Japan)*


----------



## fedorsilva (Aug 25, 2006)

does anybody know if comcast is showing bushido


----------



## fedorsilva (Aug 25, 2006)

does anyone know if bushido is going to be on comcast and if so do you know what channel


----------

